# hello



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

just a quick note to let you know a bit about me

im 25 male and live in north east england

i have just started out body building and want to acheive my maximum goal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi mate,

i'm new here aswell but let me be the first to welcome you.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey cardiomachine

Nick


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome m8


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

new here too. been many many years since i did any excercise let alone lifting so lets see how it goes eh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

new here too. been many many years since i did any excercise let alone lifting so lets see how it goes eh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

welcome borgyz

good to have you here


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

thank you, have only been on five minutes but picked up plenty of good advice already. v impressed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

its good to see you like the site


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome cardiomachine/borgyz, good to have you with us


----------

